# Do You Dunk Your Penis ?



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet_cl ... your-penis
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I'm taking the 5th


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ha,ha
It's an old one for sure but it took me by surprise this morning after rummaging around on mumsnet for some ideas completely unrelated to the topic in question  
Kudos to the management for not taking this down completely as I originally posted this in the off topic section to brew.
I guess it was a" cock too far "


----------



## 100pcBitch (Dec 26, 2017)

Does it then go into the dishwasher?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Could be a disastrous if you got it mixed up with the cup with your false teeth in. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

11th post down creases me

" You can wash your fanjo in the bath and he can scrub his cock in the sink." :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm a bit old for this nonsense but oral sex is for 'afterwards" too #dontyouknow
No need for a clean-up


----------

